# Blindfold?



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried using a blindfold in the bedroom? I got the idea on another website. It suggested while using the blind-fold, not to allow talking but grunting is allowed. I talked to my wife and she is really interested! 

Source: Married Man Sex Life


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

Star said:


> Yep, sure have!! thoroughly recommend it!! a bit of sensory deprevation never hurt anyone
> 
> 
> Go for it!


It sounds really fun and exciting!!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

we did when we first started haveing sex. i dont really care for it, but husband liked it, we havent used one in years though...


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

I think anything like this that is new and pain free in the bedroom is exciting. We've used toys before and like them as well.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

You should do no hands, too! That would be fun. Blindfolded and no hands. Mmmmm!


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

LonelyNLost said:


> You should do no hands, too! That would be fun. Blindfolded and no hands. Mmmmm!


Wow!! Keep the ideas coming (no pun intended) folks!


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

Star said:


> Well you sound open minded, how about using a blindfold and tying her hands to the bedposts and then maybe use a dildo on her while you give oral at the same time?
> 
> Peel me off the ceiling O's with that!!! Trust me!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL ... Thanks for the tip!! :smthumbup:


----------

